# Federal C71 dial indicator condition



## ARC-170 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a Federal Products Corp. C71 dial indicator. It reads to 0.0005". The plunger is very sticky; it can be pushed in, but doesn't spring back. I have to pull it back. Can I easily take it apart and clean it, or should I leave it as is?
I'd like to sell it and want to make sure it's in good working condition.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 24, 2020)

Unless you really know how to fix it you should sell it as-is. A repair shop is likely to charge more than you can get for it.

You might be able clean it using the methods others have posted here but selling it as good will require knowing that it is IMHO.

John


----------



## bill stupak (Sep 24, 2020)

Naptha is a good cleaner for sticky indicators


----------

